# Alfa 159 Blaupunkt Head Unit and Cig Socket.



## ozaex (Oct 17, 2011)

I have this head unit in my 2009 Alfa 159.
BOSCH

I hear that I can connect one of these to the back of the unit:
http://www.simplywholesale.co.uk/uploads/offers/277078-1311682032.jpg

I want to do this so I can charge iPhone and other gadgets from my glove box.

That cig socket I have has 2 wires coming out of it. Is this 12V compatible? Is iPhone compatible with 12V outputs?

Please advise how to wire this socket to the back of the head unit. I cannot find any information on this...

Thank you.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ozaex said:


> I have this head unit in my 2009 Alfa 159.
> BOSCH
> 
> I hear that I can connect one of these to the back of the unit:
> ...


 Hello!
I wouldn't go splicing the wire on your I Phone but you can probably get a cigarette plug for your I Phone in an accessories store........

The socket has two wires, you can hook them up either as constant power so the plug will have power even when the car is off, or with ignition so it only charges when the car is running. The red wire from the head unit is ignition, yellow is constant, always use a test light to verify. The other wire from the socket will be a ground, witch would be black off the radio.


----------

